# اخبار و اعلانات > گفتگو با مسئولین سایت، درخواست و پیشنهاد >  درخواست

## f@teme

با عرض سلام و احترام خدمت تمامی شما عزیزان
من تازه عضو این سایت شده ام و از سایت مفیدتون تشکر میکنم.
من به تازگی یک پروژه برداشتم و اصلا برای شروع نمیدونم چه کار کنم؟ به من گفته اند باید اول نیازمندی های پروژه ام رو مشخص کنم و یه کتابی با مضمون طراحی سیستم رو باید مطالعه کنم .
چیزی پیدا نکردم .میخواستم از شما عزیزان خواهش کنم یه کتاب خوب و قابل فهم برای افراد مبتدی به من معرفی کنید. نمیخوام مطالبش سنگین باشه. گفتم من مبتدی هستم و خیلی به چنین کتابی نیاز دارم .
بازم ممنونم.

----------


## rooterror

خب قبل از هر چیز یکمی در مورد مهندسی نرم افزار مطالعه کن دانشتو برای تجزیه و تحلیل پروژت بالا میبره ، در واقع همه نیاز مندی ها در خواست ها به مهندسی نرم افزارت بر میگرده اگه نتونی برنامه رو تجزیه و تحلیل کنی برای پیاده سازی به مشلک بر میخوری ، و البته کار زیاد سختی هم نیست.

اگر هنوز زبان برنامه نویسی رو انتخاب نکردی برای یاد گیری به نظرم برو سمت سی شارپ الان تو هنرستان ها هم سی شارپ درس میدن و به نظر شخص بنده راحت تر هست نسبت به زبان هایی دیگر برای شروع


این کتاب رو هم دانلود کن برای مطالعه و شروع کارت

http://www.takbook.com/2760-computer...D8%B1%D9%BE-c/

----------


## f@teme

یک دنیا ممنونم خیلی کمکم کردید.

----------


## Hamid_9923

من هم یک درخواست دارم ، لطفا در مورد پیدایش زبان برنامه نویسی ماشین مطلب بگذارید . خیلی گشتم هنوز به این سوالم نتونستم جواب بدهم که :

زمانی که نسل های اول کامپیوتر ساخته شدند چگونه به سخت افزار ها قابلیت برنامه نویسی دادند اون هم اون زمان که همچین سیستم هایی نبودند . چطور به رایانه ها قابلیت کدنویسی به زبان صفر و یک داده شد ؟ این برای من یک خلاء خیلی بزرگی هستش.
چطور به سخت افزارها شناسوندند که مانیتوری هم هستش که بتونه اطلاعات خروجی کیس رو به ورودی  مانیتور انتقال بده ؟ و چطور اولین رایانه پردازشگر مرکزیش تونست اطلاعات زو پردازش کنه ؟ در واقع این برنامه نویسی های سخت افزاری اون زمان چطوری انجام می شدند ؟ و سیستم عامل DOS چطوری بوجود آمد ؟ یعنی این همه سوال در مورد پیدایش قابلیت برنامه نویسی برای رایانه یک خلاء بزرگ فکری برام ایجاد کرده که داره دیوانم می کنه !!!! اصلا نمی تونم بفهمم چطوری رایانه قدرت برنامه نویسی پیدا کرد !!!
لطفا برای این موضوع یک تایپیک ایجاد کنید و در موردش اطلاعات بنویسید . با تشکر

----------


## Amir 2010a

> با عرض سلام و احترام خدمت تمامی شما عزیزان
> من تازه عضو این سایت شده ام و از سایت مفیدتون تشکر میکنم.
> من به تازگی یک پروژه برداشتم و اصلا برای شروع نمیدونم چه کار کنم؟ به من گفته اند باید اول نیازمندی های پروژه ام رو مشخص کنم و یه کتابی با مضمون طراحی سیستم رو باید مطالعه کنم .
> چیزی پیدا نکردم .میخواستم از شما عزیزان خواهش کنم یه کتاب خوب و قابل فهم برای افراد مبتدی به من معرفی کنید. نمیخوام مطالبش سنگین باشه. گفتم من مبتدی هستم و خیلی به چنین کتابی نیاز دارم .
> بازم ممنونم.


باید مشخص کنین قراره کد بزنین یا تجزیه و تحلیل سیستم    نرم افزاری
در نرم افزارهای کوچک     همه نقش ها به یک نفر تعلق داره ولی در نرم افزارهای حرفه  ای بیشتر مسئولیت متنوجه  تحلیلگر و طراح سیستم است بنابراین حقوقی که میگیره خیلی بیشتر از کد نویس است

----------

